# Trek no longer owns Lemond name....



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

for accessories that is.

Here is the quote from Lemond Bicycles after I asked : "We no longer have the license to manufacture or distribute Lemond clothing etc."

So whats going on? Has Greg taken back the rights to his name for accessories, and Trek only has the rights to the bicycles. Perhaps this happened a while ago when Lemond made a deal with Target. Sorry if this happened long ago and you all are saying this is really old news, but since I switched from C'Dale I'm new to the Lemond events.

I heard a rumor that Greg's contract with Trek is over next year. What then? Does Greg lose his name forever on bicycles and only maintains it on his fitness line and accessories. Or does Trek lose the name and has to negotiate a new agreement from Greg to use it.

In the end, this just sucks that there is such a disfunctional arrangement between Greg Lemond and Trek. And really stupid of both of them since they aren't selling Lemond branded stuff. There are a few items on the Lemond Fitness website, but cyclists don't want Lemond RevMaster stuff. 

Everybody has a logo pint glass. Is it too much to ask for a nice Lemond pint for the collection. MMmmmmm, beer. Oh, its 5:00 - Sam Adams time.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

Official LeMond cycling jerseys have not been available since 2003. I own two LeMonds and would love to have more swag. It's an unfortunate situation, but what can you do? One alternative has been to find some vintage jerseys on Ebay.
Regarding Trek not making any more LeMond branded bikes after this year, don't bet on it. That rumor has been around forever.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

You could always get a lemond water bottle from the online trek store and drink your Sam Adams out of that... 

maybe?


----------

